# Opera mag meine Css classes nich..



## BlindJoshKasper (3. November 2001)

Hi ich hab hier so ein kleines problem, nämlich opera möchte meine css style sheet classes irgendwie nicht so ganz verstehen, habe in meine css datei geschrieben, das die einen links von weiß nach grau gehen sollen und die anderen von scharz nach gelb.. aber für opera ist das irgendwie beides das selbe, von weiß nach grau ziemlich ******e, könnt ihr mir da vielleicht irgendwie helfen??

<url>http://www.kfz-123.de.vu</url>


----------



## Migo (5. November 2001)

*...*

Wenn die Seite im Internetexplorer 5.0 und 6.0 funktioniert und dann auch noch im Netscape 4.7 und 6.2 dann schätze Dich glücklich und sei zufrieden.
Auf meinem gesamten Webserver (mit knapp 100 Domains) habe ich in den letzten 6 Monaten nur einen wirklichen Zugriff mit Opera gehabt.


----------



## Shiivva (7. November 2001)

wo auf der Seite hast Du denn Links, die gelb werden sollen?
(hab ich nicht gefunden )

Ich hab mal Dein Stylesheet genommen und einfach mal folgende Links damit ausprobiert:

<a href="link.htm">LINK</a>
<a class="gelb" href="link.htm">LINK</a>
<a class="inhalt" href="link.htm">LINK</a>

und DAS funktioniert im Opera...oder hat Dir inzwischen schon jemand geholfen und ich hatte das richtige Stylesheet?


----------



## bdragon (15. November 2001)

unterschätzt die Zugriffe nicht die vom Opera kommen. Standardmässig ist dort eingestellt das er sich als IE identifieziert.
Die wenigsten wissen das, geschweige denn das sie das ändern.

Es ist ein Spitzenbrowser und er bleibt es. Er kommt lediglich zu spät. Und wer einen älteren Rechner hat. Kann sich glücklich schätzen diesen schlanken schnellen Browser zu haben.


bdragon


----------



## BlindJoshKasper (16. November 2001)

Bei Motoren sollen die Links von Weiß nach Grau gehen statt von Weiß Nach Grau, klappt ja im IE aber bei Opera eben nicht


----------



## Shiivva (16. November 2001)

So jetzt mal ganz langsam  

wie sollen die Links sein? Und wo bei Motoren z.B. bei Zweitaktprinzip oder meinst Du die Sidebar?


----------



## BlindJoshKasper (16. November 2001)

ja genau Zweitaktprinzip usw..


----------



## BlindJoshKasper (16. November 2001)

mensch was sag ich da.. *lol* also links bei der sidebar von weiß nach grau.. und rechts wo dann der inhalt der page ist von schwarz nach grau so..


----------



## Nils Hitze (16. November 2001)

*Ansonsten ..*

Browserweiche !

Ist wirklich kein Ding, die in JavaScript zu 
schreiben. Wenn der User natürlich JS deaktiviert
hat, ist man relativ aufgeschmissen.

ABER !

Dafür gibt es den <noscript>-Tag und in den
schreibt ihr dann einfach eine Index-Seite
für echte Lamer rein. Von wegen : Holt euch
eine vernünftigen Browser, aktiviert JS, etc.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Shiivva (16. November 2001)

Hi!

Ja, das wäre ne Möglichkeit, wenn es gar nicht funktionieren würde...hier gibt es aber nen Fehler im Stylesheet...
IE, wie immer, nimmt das nicht so genau, Opera aber schon...

es heisst:

a.inhalt:link
a.inhalt:visited 
a.inhalt:active 
a.inhalt:hover   

und nicht:
a:link.inhalt, a:visited.link usw

Probiers mal aus! Ich habs grad getestet und jetzt funktionierts.


----------



## BlindJoshKasper (16. November 2001)

OH MAN DANKE!!! ihr seid alle so nett.. vielen dank!!

Kai


----------



## scanline (8. Dezember 2001)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo ne Abhandlung (Zusammenfassung) aller Einschränkungen oder Lösungen für Dreckscape und Opera?
Gruß
Micha


----------

